# If UBER allowed tipping in the app, does anyone think it will actually get better?



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

The culture was created. Tip the guy who washes your car, tip your waitress when you go out for dinner, tip your bartender after when you've gone out and had too many drinks, BUT DONT tip your driver who got you home safely without a DUI. 

UBER can put in tipping all it wants. Anyone who knows of a little thing called LYFT, knows it won't create much difference. 

Sure you might feel like a big shot your first week when you notice you've got an extra 15 dollars. By three weeks in you'll be VERY lucky to average 5-10 a week. 

It makes absolutely NO differance if they add tipping at this point, and I'll tell you why.

When you got your car washed you noticed a guy that didn't tip the guy who washed his car. Then when you went out for dinner, you noticed him sitting at the table next to yours, he didn't tip his waitress either. Then the same night you noticed he was at the same bar as you, and he didn't tip the bartender. 

Now both of you were outside waiting for an UBER car after. YOU tipped everyone and thought it was the right thing to do, but had no qualms about NOT tipping the UBER driver after you just greased everyone else's pockets. 

What UBER has created will take years to fix. Facebook groups and Twitter hash tags will have to be made, and journalists will have to do stories on it, and absolutely nothing will change from an in app tipping option for years to come.

Real change will have to come from Travis doing the unthinkable, the one thing that keeps him up at night biting his fingernails with worry. The idea that drivers might actually make a living wage from a price gouge on cheapskate customers.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> The culture was created. Tip the guy who washes your car, tip your waitress when you go out for dinner, tip your bartender after when you've gone out and had too many drinks, BUT DONT tip your driver who got you home safely without a DUI.
> 
> UBER can put in tipping all it wants. Anyone who knows of a little thing called LYFT, knows it won't create much difference.
> 
> ...


I get a lot more tips when I tell people how low the rate is, how poor we are, that I worked for more than the current rate as a taxi driver 35 years ago. I agree, the tipping function won't get much tips, because people like for you to know they tipped you and the best way to do that is to hand you cash. Tipping in app is anonymous, and that wont get many tips. I don't make a lot of tips, but I probably do about $40 - $60 per week in tips.


----------



## Ivanz (Mar 26, 2017)

Why do we have to be more convenient, reliable and easier to get. Not only that but cheaper. Not only that last century when it comes to getting tips. Why are we so cheap and better then taxis and get treated like shit? Could easily be a couple bucks more expensive and no one would give a shit, no need to tip. But it isn't. **** you Travis.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Ivanz said:


> Why do we have to be more convenient, reliable and easier to get. Not only that but cheaper. Not only that last century when it comes to getting tips. Why are we so cheap and better then taxis and get treated like shit? Could easily be a couple bucks more expensive and no one would give a shit, no need to tip. But it isn't. &%[email protected]!* you Travis.


And free water, candy, iPhone charger. If you would of tried to charge your phone in my taxi before UBER I would of thrown your ass out and still made you pay me 20 bucks for the five mile ride.

When I was a taxi driver, I didn't give a crap about any of my passengers and I STILL got major tips.

I feel sorry for UBER drivers that weren't taxi drivers when it was good.

Six hours a day, one grand a week, 400 dollar saturdays were maybe once a month. LOTS of tips. NOT getting tipped was rare and twenty dollar tips were common, this was just a few years ago.

I picked up a customer just the other day I used to pick up in my taxi. I'd take her to work for 40 dollars and she ALWAYS tipped me ten dollars if I came back to get her. 90 dollars round trip and she obviously could afford it.

NOW just the other day I happened to get her in UBER and it was 15 dollars and of course she didn't tip. She says "UBER is great, I love it don't you?" I should of thrown her out.

That woman still works at the same place, you gonna tell me she can't afford 40 dollar rides anymore????? NO she can, only UBER is stupid enough to give it to her for 15 bucks in my own personal way nicer, way cleaner car.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Uber is not stupid, they just happen to think they are too smart slaving the driver for their monopoly by making people drive for peanuts because the job market sucks.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't think it will ever change..

This ridesharing gig is just one giant scam,

Travis and his crony execs are getting big bucks to P away the investor money,

The public is getting cheap rides for the short term.

And the drivers and the investors will be stuck broke at the end of this experiment.

And the world will be stunned when TKs card castle burns to the ground.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I don't think it will ever change..
> 
> This ridesharing gig is just one giant scam,
> 
> ...


I disagree, right now it is their get out of jail free card, if they ever think they hit a wall recruiting new drivers, they know they can just add a tipping option get on every news media, and essentially make it the worst day for current drivers as all these dormant accounts waiting for New years eve will come back thinking that this is a career changing event.

The biggest issue is the rates and more importantly the hourly rate which is absurdly and insultingly low on X. It is not like we drive for the full hour anyway, why make it below minimum wage? At least with servers the whole industry knows they make less than min wage and tips, but Uber comes out with TIPS ARE INCLUDED, gets in trouble and then changes it to TIPS ARE INCLUDED BUT NOT REQUIRED OR EXPECTED, and I argue that this is equally if not worse.

The sad part is they will probably add both, and then raise commissions, so they will flood the market with returning drivers, all drivers will make less because of the returning drivers, perhaps they will make more per trip, but Uber is just going to take it back since they raised commissions and probably the booking fee too.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> The culture was created. Tip the guy who washes your car, tip your waitress when you go out for dinner, tip your bartender after when you've gone out and had too many drinks, BUT DONT tip your driver who got you home safely without a DUI.
> 
> UBER can put in tipping all it wants. Anyone who knows of a little thing called LYFT, knows it won't create much difference.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Anyone who has done Lyft for a little while knows that 90% of your customers are cheapskates that will not tip, or might tip $1.

Putting an in-app tipping option will make little to no difference. In fact, it could even hurt Ubers, because I am convinced that user Trump Economics is right: if they can track your tips, they will use your tips against you.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> The culture was created. Tip the guy who washes your car, tip your waitress when you go out for dinner, tip your bartender after when you've gone out and had too many drinks, BUT DONT tip your driver who got you home safely without a DUI.
> 
> UBER can put in tipping all it wants. Anyone who knows of a little thing called LYFT, knows it won't create much difference.
> 
> ...


People want free rides or the cheapest ride possible that is what Lyft and Goober is so why would anyone tip...but some people still have class and do tip...I think even with a tip feature on Uber we will not see hundreds of dollars in tips rolling in...but maybe we would cause it seems that uber riders want to be able to tip via the app they always tell me that...

Drivers want a tip feature, passengers don't mind a tip feature...

Why is Uber such a tip cock blocker?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I don't think it will ever change..
> 
> This ridesharing gig is just one giant scam,
> 
> ...


Exactly, He knows something is wrong and that's why he won't do an IPO to make the stock public. I hope he waits it out too long and the company is so worthless that he loses out on the big money he thinks he will get.

If Uber allows tipping drivers may actually have to pay taxes on some of their income.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Ehh... Maybe a little ..
But not as big a change as adding a tablet and reminding them that a tip is not included.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

It won't make as big of a difference than raising the rates to a fair amount so that if you write off your dead miles you make more than zero dollars in income at the end of the year. 

People want the convenience of Uber but don't want to pay for it, Uber itself is a cheap company which is why they won't pay a profitable mile rate or add tipping.

Uber's problem is that the don't value their own product which is a fast, reliable safe service. Nor do they value their drivers.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

There are places just like uber but actually pay their workers and give them good benefits like Amazon. I know some people who work there and are just packers makeing $16 an hour with fulltime\benefits also.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jermin8r89 said:


> There are places just like uber but actually pay their workers and give them good benefits like Amazon. I know some people who work there and are just packers makeing $16 an hour with fulltime\benefits also.


What do you mean just like Uber? Uber pays zero an hour.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> What do you mean just like Uber? Uber pays zero an hour.


I mean by cheap service. Amazon is cheap as hell. I just got a wallet and ear phones for $5!


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Travis is a evil guy, he is drinking blood out of humans. Hopefully he will bankruptcy soon and become Uber driver than he realize the Uber tips is important.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tipping in-app won't change the culture, Lyft drivers even say their tips aren't that great in-app, many people will lie and say "Oh yea I'll tip in app" but once they're out of your car, they have no obligation to follow through. They just say that to get a 5 star rating from the driver and not feel bad about actually not tipping.

My tablet tipping sign generates great revenue, I'd rather Uber never add in-app tipping...

Even if they add in-app tipping, guarantee there will be big red bold letters at the top of it "*TIPPING IS NOT NECESSARY!*"


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Tipping in-app won't change the culture, Lyft drivers even say their tips aren't that great in-app, many people will lie and say "Oh yea I'll tip in app" but once they're out of your car, they have no obligation to follow through. They just say that to get a 5 star rating from the driver and not feel bad about actually not tipping.
> 
> My tablet tipping sign generates great revenue, I'd rather Uber never add in-app tipping...
> 
> Even if they add in-app tipping, guarantee there will be big red bold letters at the top of it "*TIPPING IS NOT NECESSARY!*"


Does the lyft one say that in red?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Does the lyft one say that in red?


No, but knowing Uber I almost guarantee it will.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> Travis is a evil guy, he is drinking blood out of humans. Hopefully he will bankruptcy soon and become Uber driver than he realize the Uber tips is important.


Id rather have cash tips


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Id rather have cash tips


Many people included myself do not like to carry cash, we all linked our credit cards to our smart phone with finger screen lock . Some time the riders doesn't have small bill than $20 and they rather skip the tips, but if you have tip in the app than that can tip you in the later time.
Example : the owner of a manicure shop not allow tip in the credit card or debt cards. The client said I am gonna go to the arm machine get cash than I will be back to tip you. The client never come back.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> Many people included myself do not like to carry cash, we all linked our credit cards to our smart phone with finger screen lock . Some time the riders doesn't have small bill than $20 and they rather skip the tips, but if you have tip in the app than that *can tip you in the later time*.
> Example : the owner of a manicure shop not allow tip in the credit card or debt cards. The client said I am gonna go to the arm machine get cash than I will be back to tip you. The client never come back.


That's the issue though. How many will actually tip you at a later time? How many people will remember how good your ride was compared to their other drivers? Incentive to tip is usually to feel good, it's hard to feel good when you don't get a thank you for your tip. A driver can no longer thank you for your awesome generosity if you tip the next day. Being appreciated for being generous is a thing. You lose motivation to tip if you don't get something back for the tip.

In your example is the exact same reasoning why in-app tipping will fail. They'll say they'll tip you later, but they won't... or rarely do. Once they've left your presence, they have less motivation to tip you.

That's why I'd rather keep my system of tips rather than have in-app tipping. You want to tip but have no cash? No problem! select a tip amount on the tablet and swipe your card! No excuses...


----------



## Ivanz (Mar 26, 2017)

I had a pick up I believe it was sat around 3 am with Lyft. Guy called me en route and told me phone was about to die. Found him gave him charger he went on and on how thankful he was. Not a penny in tip. I'm still bitter, is there a way to go back and downrate the **** out of him?


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

My 2 best tips, ever, were cash. One time a $20 bill, and another time, the guy gave me $100 bill for a twenty dollar ride.

I've never had bigger tips in 2000 rides I've given.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steve, show me your tablet again.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> There are places just like uber but actually pay their workers and give them good benefits like Amazon. I know some people who work there and are just packers makeing $16 an hour with fulltime\benefits also.


I assure you that there are people there complaining. Lol. Every job i ever had i complained it is a normal human reaction i think


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna (Apr 3, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> The culture was created.


That's it. Old School Bartenders and Waiters/Waitresses tip. The new generation doesn't.

At least I'm finding out all the places tipping is not required.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> The culture was created. Tip the guy who washes your car, tip your waitress when you go out for dinner, tip your bartender after when you've gone out and had too many drinks, BUT DONT tip your driver who got you home safely without a DUI.
> 
> UBER can put in tipping all it wants. Anyone who knows of a little thing called LYFT, knows it won't create much difference.
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot of your post. Specially your very first two sentences capture it perfectly. This culture that Uber is the most depressing thing. Certainly arguably in my opinion, the worst thing Uber has done. It is so completely demoralizing what Uber has done. There is nearly nothing worse for me than to pick up a pax at a hotel, witness them tip the bell man, and then leave me hanging. It is so crushing!!!

You are absolutely right. The only way for Uber to fix this is to do a complete 180 degree turn. Literally, they need to add a tip option, and then spend a billion dollars marketing that pax now, need to and should, tip their driver (and without throwing any numbers around, sat things like "did you tip your waitperson?" Etc.). What a dream that is!


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> There are places just like uber but actually pay their workers and give them good benefits like Amazon. I know some people who work there and are just packers makeing $16 an hour with fulltime\benefits also.


After taxes you make ten dollars an hour, same as UBER. I know because I quit my 16 dollar an hour job to do UBER. I work less and make about the same. I hate UBER but it does have some good points. I went out partied all night, had some fornication and woke up today and just turned on a app.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> . . . I went out partied all night, had some fornication . . .


Steve! I'm ashamed of you. That is not being a good Mormon. You must marry each one of those women before you fornicate and procreate.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> Steve! I'm ashamed of you. That is not being a good Mormon. You must marry each one of those women before you fornicate and procreate.


It's hard being the best quarterback of all time while also working for ESPN and UBER. Sometimes you just gotta let loose.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, I believe it will get better. Around 4% of my Uber riders tip me with cash. Around 20% of my Lyft riders in app tip. Around 8% of my Uber riders question me about Uber not having a tip option.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Steve! I'm ashamed of you. That is not being a good Mormon. You must marry each one of those women before you fornicate and procreate.


Too funny, but you know, Steveyoungerthanmontana never said he was with anybody else!


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Yes, because a lot of perfectly good drivers get almost 0 tips in some regions and sometimes its simply because people dont have cash. I have had people spend 10 minutes trying to tip me before on the square reader even going as far as simply entering in the entire card manually.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Exactly, He knows something is wrong and that's why he won't do an IPO to make the stock public. I hope he waits it out too long and the company is so worthless that he loses out on the big money he thinks he will get.
> 
> If Uber allows tipping drivers may actually have to pay taxes on some of their income.


May I suggest opening up an IRA account.....If you're worried about taxes.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

No.



Jermin8r89 said:


> There are places just like uber but actually pay their workers and give them good benefits like Amazon. I know some people who work there and are just packers makeing $16 an hour with fulltime\benefits also.


Cheap rural area, the people who work at warehouses driving those little go carts make 30$ ...


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> It won't make as big of a difference than raising the rates to a fair amount so that if you write off your dead miles you make more than zero dollars in income at the end of the year.
> 
> People want the convenience of Uber but don't want to pay for it, Uber itself is a cheap company which is why they won't pay a profitable mile rate or add tipping.
> 
> Uber's problem is that the don't value their own product which is a fast, reliable safe service. Nor do they value their drivers.


 Uber don't value anything especially the drivers, When uber was new it was a big flame but now it's a big sizzle, New people sign up just for the bonus and quit. Tipping wouldn't mater because all anyone new has to do is look at what they put in and do the math, The risk is a lot more than the reward.

Whenever I do drive it's very rare I get tips, Tips is OK but every driver that do this gig really want higher per mile and per minute rates, The current rates and services suck big-time, If I was to get back into part timing for uber or Lyft the only way to make more money is to raise the rates...It's that simple.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> Uber don't value anything especially the drivers, When uber was new it was a big flame but now it's a big sizzle, New people sign up just for the bonus and quit. Tipping wouldn't mater because all anyone new has to do is look at what they put in and do the math, The risk is a lot more than the reward.
> 
> Whenever I do drive it's very rare I get tips, Tips is OK but every driver that do this gig really want higher per mile and per minute rates, The current rates and services suck big-time, If I was to get back into part timing for uber or Lyft the only way to make more money is to raise the rates...It's that simple.


But it's better than Doordash. For Doordash, I have to drive 18 miles sometimes for 6 bucks.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> But it's better than Doordash. For Doordash, I have to drive 18 miles sometimes for 6 bucks.


I've driven 12 miles for $2.36 with Uber. I drive 5 miles to the pax. Drive them 1 mile and then driver 6 miles back home without a ping.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> What UBER has created will take years to fix..





Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I don't think it will ever change..
> 
> .





Unkar's Muffins said:


> Absolutely. Anyone who has done Lyft for a little while knows that 90% of your customers are cheapskates that will not tip, or might tip $1.
> .


I have my doubts that this will ever happen. But if it did, I do think it will change things, and pretty fast.

At this point the damage has been done. Like OP stated, the culture was created. But what better way to let everyone know, both experienced pax and new pax, than to have a tip option in their face every ride?
Like when you go to the car wash and you see others tipping. When you go to a restaurant and see a tip line on your receipt. You still don't have to tip, but it's in your face.
I even think Lyft will get better. Just about every Lyft pax has taken Uber at some point, or still does. They switch back and forth. The damage Uber has created is so bad it bleeds over to Lyft, even though Lyft has tipping option. They know we're the same drivers that do both. Same ride. So it's just confusing and weird. But if both have tipping option, this will start to change right away.

And for everyone that says pax will never tip because they're too cheap, keep in mind that most these pax are the same ones tipping at the car wash, their bartenders, etc.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I actually prefer cash tips, but I'm sure I could write off in app tips with all the dead miles I have for taxes.

I got $21 in cash tips yesterday out of my last 4 rides which were about $23 in fares, but the last pax were drunk and very rude and one of them realized it and threw me a $10 for a ride I got $5.77 for and they made me wait a long time to start the ride.

The other was a ride is a 10 dollar fare and the guy usually gives me $5. One guy gave me $1 for a short ride I told him I drove him on my first day, didn't tell him he was a problem. and another short trip where the guy put in the wrong address and we couldn't find were he was going so I had to stop and put Google maps in to find it he gave me $5.

But in app tipping helps especially for those who want stops who say they don't have money to tip.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> The culture was created. Tip the guy who washes your car, tip your waitress when you go out for dinner, tip your bartender after when you've gone out and had too many drinks, BUT DONT tip your driver who got you home safely without a DUI.
> 
> UBER can put in tipping all it wants. Anyone who knows of a little thing called LYFT, knows it won't create much difference.
> 
> ...


4,000+ rides. If the average tip came out to be $1 each ride. (some wont tip, others will) Then I could easily have $4000 more in my account.

I think thats better.


----------



## La Vonne (May 5, 2017)

Trebor said:


> 4,000+ rides. If the average tip came out to be $1 each ride. (some wont tip, others will) Then I could easily have $4000 more in my account.
> 
> I think thats better.


Tipping is essential for any service industry job as the pay is way less than any other industry. It helps to offset the sorry wages Uber & Lyft pay as they continue to lower our wages and increase the charges to the customers.

They charge customers one price and pay us a lower price then take 20-25% of that lowered pay so in fact they are actually getting more like 37-50% of the fee and not paying us enough to cover maintenance and repairs but paying us just enough to put gas in the cars. When our cars break down their pay is evident they believe that's our problem not theirs.

How can less money help repair cars as the increased usage tears up our cars faster? It can't!!! And We drivers can't afford pay cuts so those of us with common sense and any aptitude in math are moving on to better things. They're looney as a toon to think they will keep good drivers, like me, who give excellent customer service and follow the safety first ideology so as not to jeopardize the platform with law suits, when someone dies because no seat belts were used; no car/booster seat was used; unaccompanied minors were transported or too many passengers were picked up and transported. Their drivers attitudes and treatment of customers will continue to spiral down with the downward spiraling pay.

I am nobody's slave.

Have fun being kept in financial bondage, as a slave, because that's exactly what they will do until drivers break the bond and leave them for one day high and dry with not a single driver to transport their passengers. Then I bet they'll rethink lowering our wages and take them back to where they started $1.25/mile and $0.17/minute.

Until then enjoy slavery!!!!!!!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

La Vonne said:


> Tipping is essential for any service industry job as the pay is way less than any other industry. It helps to offset the sorry wages Uber & Lyft pay as they continue to lower our wages and increase the charges to the customers.
> 
> They charge customers one price and pay us a lower price then take 20-25% of that lowered pay so in fact they are actually getting more like 37-50% of the fee and not paying us enough to cover maintenance and repairs but paying us just enough to put gas in the cars. When our cars break down their pay is evident they believe that's our problem not theirs.
> 
> ...


Huh?

Your going to offend somebody with your slavery talk.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> *Uber is not stupid*, they just happen to think they are too smart slaving the driver for their monopoly by making people drive for peanuts because the job market sucks.


Sounds like a lot of drivers are,,,


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Nah, it really won't make much difference at this point because, as mentioned:

1.) The "no tip" bell has already been rung. Most riders are already conditioned to this and lots don't really care. And...
2.) The upfront fare reinforces the myth that Uber drivers actually make more than they do. Most passengers do not understand the nuances of the upfront fee; they just see that they pay X and think the driver takes the lion's share. This is the most insidious part of the whole upfront scheme in my opinion.

I agree with others that I don't really care if they add a in-app feature now. Too little, too late. I'd much rather see "gas" or maintenance fee (a dollar or so) that goes straight to the drivers on each ride. Uber is cool taking their mandatory fees, so the drivers should get own of their own for "equipment upkeep".


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Uber knows that they can introduce tipping when they have a problem keeping drivers and can't recruit new drivers. Or when Travis gets voted out by the shareholders, which would be when it goes public. The second in command at Uber wanted to add tipping but Travis said no.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't understand this problem.
Nobody is forcing any of you to drive for these people.
You do not have to drive for Uber, you can quit anytime.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

No, they need to raise rates.


----------



## La Vonne (May 5, 2017)

Trebor said:


> Huh?
> 
> Your going to offend somebody with your slavery talk.


 I guess you don't understand what slavery is. It is labor for no pay or very little pay that doesn't allow one to live. Therefore what Uber and Lyft are doing is paying so little that is is considered slavery. If people are offended it is not me enslaving them it is Uber and Lyft. So if they are offended, get mad with Uber and Lyft, not me because I am not lowering their pay to a point of enslavement but Uber and Lyft are. Get offended by your pay not at someone pointing out the obvious.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

La Vonne said:


> I guess you don't understand what slavery is. It is labor for no pay or very little pay that doesn't allow one to live


I guess YOU don't understand what slavery is: FORCED labor at no pay. No-one here is forced or beaten to do uber.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

La Vonne said:


> I guess you don't understand what slavery is. It is labor for no pay or very little pay that doesn't allow one to live. *Therefore what Uber and Lyft are doing is paying so little that is is considered slavery.* If people are offended it is not me enslaving them it is Uber and Lyft. So if they are offended, get mad with Uber and Lyft, not me because I am not lowering their pay to a point of enslavement but Uber and Lyft are. Get offended by your pay not at someone pointing out the obvious.


Funny sh*t.

Drive or don't drive, you know what the pay is. You have the choice. Stop blaming others for your own lack of responsibility and bad choices. Take some initiative, get some ambition and find another job. Even a full time job at min wage seems to be above the curve than a lot of full time drivers.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Also, they'll probably take a 25% service fee for any tips.


----------



## La Vonne (May 5, 2017)

jp300h said:


> I guess YOU don't understand what slavery is: FORCED labor at no pay. No-one here is forced or beaten to do uber.


If you think roping a person in at one price then mid stream changing the wages knowing many people who have been out of work for some time can't just stop working and find another job. That's why many are in this job now.

As I said before I am looking for another job and so are many other drivers. I was just making an observation. No need to attack people because we don't like the underhanded tactics Uber and Lyft have used to rope people and we speak up for the injustices. If anyone told you great job for the increased customer base so your reward is a 21% reduction in pay you woul voice your anger and start looking for another position with a different company. I doubt you would just walk off the job knowing you still have bills and a smart person would have another job lined up before walking off the job and that is what many of us are doing.

Your company may survive but as for me I don't work for slave wages or share cropper wages when it is my car getting torn up.

Good night and no need to reply. You like working 21% more to make the same pay but driving your car into the ground 21% faster, I don't so enjoy and peace out.


----------



## kfeels (Mar 22, 2016)

Very good discussion on tipping with good points made. Uber has poisoned the well and have created the culture that we work in.

I find tipping to be generational, the older a person is the more likely they tip(especially if they recently switched to Uber after riding in taxis).

Also, blue collar/service industry workers are more likely to tip. They know the value of work and appreciate good service.

Two examples:

Occasionally, I drive this older woman who requests a ride from the train station in the morning, she commutes from Boston 20 miles, uses Uber to go the last five miles, to her job as a housekeeper for a family. She tips me $3 "to get a coffee". Much appreciated!

Picked up two older couples at Saks Fifth Avenue in Boston and take them to The Country Club. From Nashville, had good conversation along the way. Door to door service in the rain. No tip, even though they could afford it based on their pickup/destination. The four of them could have each thrown me a dollar, would have meant something.


----------



## old geezer (Feb 1, 2016)

As Uber drivers we have to do our part to educate riders that tips are ok and not included. I find many people think they should not tip and it is as simple as telling them they are not. Educate your riders, start with well if I stop I only get 30 cents an hour or say that Uber is thinking of adding an option to tip on the app what do you think of that? Gets the conversation going and you would be surprised that you might actually get a tip. We as drivers need to put up a united front as to what is expected. For heaven's sake don't offer water, candy , mints or newspapers. Don't let them eat or smoke in your car, accept wet dogs, push you around, or keep you waiting. 
I used Uber last night for the first time. I flew in from Florida and took Uber from the airport to my home 15 miles away. The driver was great, he got out of the car opened the trunk was friendly and it was so much better than calling one of my sons to bring us home on a saturday night. I gave him a ten dollar tip and we was very grateful. Least I could do.It;s such a great service for people honestly 15 miles on a saturday night for 24.00 such a deal deserves a tip


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

La Vonne said:


> No need to attack people...


Who attacked people??


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Trebor said:


> 4,000+ rides. If the average tip came out to be $1 each ride. (some wont tip, others will) Then I could easily have $4000 more in my account.
> 
> I think thats better.


Even at 60%, the average of my pax that tipped when I was driving for Lyft with their in app tip function, that is still an extra $2400 bucks in your pocket. Though of those 60% of pax that tipped, majority of those tips were between $2-$5.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Id rather have cash tips


Me too. The one in 100 people who claim to not have cash are not very significant. Having a console stuffed with cash and no paper trail is significant.

The other thing is, people will be more generous when they can have the satisfaction of handing you cash and seeing your reaction. I've never had a $20 tip in the lyft app. I've had one off app, and several on Uber.

Remember the Seinfeld where George tosses a tip into the pizza guy's jar, and then gets busted taking it back out because they did not see him tip, wanting to put it back in when they are looking?

A tipping app means your back is always turned and nobody ever gets to see you're appreciation for the tip.

What we need is simply more awareness among customers that vast majority of us work for minimum wage plus tips.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lyft are idgits

They have pax portraits/avatars for God's sake. 

Woulda been SOOO easy to have a notification "whatshisface tipped you $$$" with whatshisface's ugly mug and "$5" hovering over it


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

VegasR said:


> Me too. The one in 100 people who claim to not have cash are not very significant. Having a console stuffed with cash and no paper trail is significant.
> 
> The other thing is, people will be more generous when they can have the satisfaction of handing you cash and seeing your reaction. I've never had a $20 tip in the lyft app. I've had one off app, and several on Uber.
> 
> ...


Big difference between between when Costanza tipped the cashier that did not see him put the tip in the jar. The person will never know who put that in. It was more than just the appreciation of the tip but more so that Costanza did not want the cashier to think that he stiffed them. Lyft drivers do know who tipped and who did not.

Obviously, cash tips are always better. But as far as your "several" $20 tips, I'd rather have 60% tip me two to five bucks through the (Lyft) app than just a twenty bill "several" times. Those "several" times are few and far between your tipless (Uber) pax.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Havoc said:


> Even at 60%, the average of my pax that tipped when I was driving for Lyft with their in app tip function, that is still an extra $2400 bucks in your pocket. Though of those 60% of pax that tipped, majority of those tips were between $2-$5.


So we are looking at $4800-$12,000 missing from my earnings.



La Vonne said:


> I guess you don't understand what slavery is. It is labor for no pay or very little pay that doesn't allow one to live. Therefore what Uber and Lyft are doing is paying so little that is is considered slavery. If people are offended it is not me enslaving them it is Uber and Lyft. So if they are offended, get mad with Uber and Lyft, not me because I am not lowering their pay to a point of enslavement but Uber and Lyft are. Get offended by your pay not at someone pointing out the obvious.


I guess you figure its better to be on welfare than to work right?


----------



## Toonces-the-cat (Jun 7, 2016)

The pax have been trained not to tip.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Big difference between between when Costanza tipped the cashier that did not see him put the tip in the jar. The person will never know who put that in. It was more than just the appreciation of the tip but more so that Costanza did not want the cashier to think that he stiffed them. Lyft drivers do know who tipped and who did not.
> 
> Obviously, cash tips are always better. But as far as your "several" $20 tips, I'd rather have 60% tip me two to five bucks through the (Lyft) app than just a twenty bill "several" times. Those "several" times are few and far between your tipless (Uber) pax.


It's close but I'd guess I make more in tips with uber, and I think it's the Costanza factor. Most common amount is $5. They get a smile and a thank you to go with it.

Not that most pax know this anyway, but you really have to invest some time and thought to figure out which lyft pax tip. I don't bother. They might intuitively understand that we aren't going to later see a big pop up of their face with a dollar amount. They don't get to experience gratitude or see your happiness.

You're right, that there is a difference. The Lyft tip isn't AS anonymous as an unseen dollar in a tip jar. But it's a lot closer than someone directly handing you money.

By the same token, choosing not to tip after you no longer have to interact with the worker is easier, and giving them a slightly smaller amount is much easier.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Toonces-the-cat said:


> The pax have been trained not to tip.


Yes they have. We also have a lot of ignorant drivers out there who refuse to accept tips. They tell pax that we aren't allowed to accept them.

Uber has ruined the tipping culture. Of course, adding a tip option will help drivers. Even if $1 a day is all you get, that helps. But what's really needed is a fare increase and, more than anything, minimum fare needs to be raised so the driver gets $10.

If they raised min fare, they could show destination. All the games would stop. Customer service would be a lot better.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Yes they have. We also have a lot of ignorant drivers out there who refuse to accept tips. They tell pax that we aren't allowed to accept them.
> 
> Uber has ruined the tipping culture. Of course, adding a tip option will help drivers. Even if $1 a day is all you get, that helps. But what's really needed is a fare increase and, more than anything, minimum fare needs to be raised so the driver gets $10.
> 
> If they raised min fare, they could show destination. All the games would stop. Customer service would be a lot better.


As much as I would love seeing the destination, I understand why they do it, I don't get the tipping thing and the bigger issue is the hourly rate which I think is way out of line for X and pool. Also right now, it is a better bet to go for the cancellation fee than actually waiting for the pax to come outside, that will cure a lot of customer service issues in addition to having a countdown time for riders, these 2 simple changes should cut down a lot of the complaints for drivers and riders I would think and is the majority of the reasons why people contact support


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> As much as I would love seeing the destination, I understand why they do it, I don't get the tipping thing and the bigger issue is the hourly rate which I think is way out of line for X and pool. Also right now, it is a better bet to go for the cancellation fee than actually waiting for the pax to come outside, that will cure a lot of customer service issues in addition to having a countdown time for riders, these 2 simple changes should cut down a lot of the complaints for drivers and riders I would think and is the majority of the reasons why people contact support


The only reason they hide destination is because minimum fare sucks so bad that no one would pick those people up. Hiding destination is simply to trick drivers into taking money losing rides. It needs to stop.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jagent said:


> The only reason they hide destination is because minimum fare sucks so bad that no one would pick those people up. Hiding destination is simply to trick drivers into taking money losing rides. It needs to stop.


Looking at it from ubers point of view i can see people just ignoring all the short calls as most of us like the long ones, and i am sure the majority of ubers business is short rides 6 miles and under, so showing the destination would destroy the whole system and people would just take cabs causd they cant wait or cant get cars


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Looking at it from ubers point of view i can see people just ignoring all the short calls as most of us like the long ones, and i am sure the majority of ubers business is short rides 6 miles and under, so showing the destination would destroy the whole system and people would just take cabs causd they cant wait or cant get cars


No one would ignore short rides if the pay was fair. I'd do shorties all day if I got $10 per ride. The "system" sucks and with current pay someone in the car is getting screwed on every ride.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jagent said:


> No one would ignore short rides if the pay was fair. I'd do shorties all day if I got $10 per ride. The "system" sucks and with current pay someone in the car is getting screwed on every ride.


I don't know I work out of my house a lot, and usually requires a Lux call or at the very least a 2.0 surge for me to consider leaving the house, I can imagine a lot of people who work like me, saying I would only leave if I got a call of over 20 miles or so if they did show the destination. Also think about huge venues like concerts, or sporting events, a lot of people would be left hanging. And we all know what happens as it is at the airport.

The whole uber system works cause they send a request out, and usually get a response under 30 seconds and in most cases minutes to arrive. If you change the ability to see the destination I think it would dramatically increase searching and waiting times and the system would collapse.

As much as I would love to see the destination, I get why they don't show it.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

I think you guys who say "in-app tipping won't make a difference" are nuts. In a city where _all_ of the rideshare apps have in-app tipping, I make 10% in tips over my fare, day in and day out, without any signs or begging. Plus, of course, the occasional cash tip.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Recoup said:


> I think you guys who say "in-app tipping won't make a difference" are nuts. In a city where _all_ of the rideshare apps have in-app tipping, I make 10% in tips over my fare, day in and day out, without any signs or begging. Plus, of course, the occasional cash tip.


I do a lot better than 10% now and still want it, but I go way out of my way to earn tips entertaining pax in my car. I just think for the people who are not getting tips now, it isn't going to be a dramatic enough of a difference where this would save their uber careers or consider switching to full time.

I realize your market got rid of Uber, about what percentage of tips do you think you were averaging with uber when they were for the most part the only show in town? Because what you claim is what I thought the difference would be, of roughly an additional 5% in tips on top of the tips you were averaging before which I think is about 5% for the average uber driver.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Recoup said:


> I think you guys who say "in-app tipping won't make a difference" are nuts. In a city where _all_ of the rideshare apps have in-app tipping, I make 10% in tips over my fare, day in and day out, without any signs or begging. Plus, of course, the occasional cash tip.


It's really amazing how different things are in different areas of the country. My Uber rating is 4.91 and never been lower than 4.87. Drive a nice car and treat pax great. I get tons of stupid badges. Around here, no one tips. If I had to guess, 1 person out of 20 gives a tip.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jagent said:


> It's really amazing how different things are in different areas of the country. My Uber rating is 4.91 and never been lower than 4.87. Drive a nice car and treat pax great. I get tons of stupid badges. Around here, no one tips. If I had to guess, 1 person out of 20 gives a tip.


I don't keep track of the exact numbers but I estimate maybe 4-5 out of 20 on average, but I think I am very good at converting the person that was gonna tip me $5 to maybe $10-$20 or more in some rare cases. To be fair most calls are on Lux, but I do pick up quite a few on X as well and do get tips from there too.

Also for further explanation is necessary before the flamethrowers come out as markets differ throughout the country

I also work in a mostly snowbird or tourist area and as far as tourist most are in a money spending mood already anyway. Also maybe half the drivers down here, English isn't their 1st language, and half of those probably don't speak any, or claim they don't speak any english so I don't have much competition when it comes to entertaining guests lol

Once I get my tablet set up I am guessing it will go up at least I hope.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I do a lot better than 10% now and still want it, but I go way out of my way to earn tips entertaining pax in my car. I just think for the people who are not getting tips now, it isn't going to be a dramatic enough of a difference where this would save their uber careers or consider switching to full time.
> 
> I realize your market got rid of Uber, about what percentage of tips do you think you were averaging with uber when they were for the most part the only show in town? Because what you claim is what I thought the difference would be, of roughly an additional 5% in tips on top of the tips you were averaging before which I think is about 5% for the average uber driver.


I do keep track of every ride (YES I AM A NERD), but I can't answer your question because I never drove for Uber. Reading other people's comments here, though, I'd say 5% would be overstating it.

I'm just saying that _when there is in-app tipping, people do tip more_. Significantly more. I'd love to get a 10% bonus at my day job, wouldn't you? That 10% average includes the ones who don't tip, btw (college students are a big part of our market).

I drive a basic 4-pax car weekends only, and I don't give foot massages or jump out to open doors or any of that stuff. My car is always clean and I can chat with pax or leave them be, as indicated. My current rating is 4.92, so I must be doing something right from the pax point of view, fwiw.

(I did make a little bet with myself that someone would tell me 10% is unimpressive within five posts...)


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Recoup said:


> I do keep track of every ride (YES I AM A NERD), but I can't answer your question because I never drove for Uber. Reading other people's comments here, though, I'd say 5% would be overstating it.
> 
> I'm just saying that _when there is in-app tipping, people do tip more_. Significantly more. I'd love to get a 10% bonus at my day job, wouldn't you? That 10% average includes the ones who don't tip, btw (college students are a big part of our market).
> 
> ...


I guess I will put away my flame thrower and cancel my YOU ARE A LYFT SHILL grenade lol

I am happy with any tip btw lol I just think for most people, their expectations are a lot higher than what they will actually receive and still wont be happy is my point


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

No Lyft here. But thanks for holstering the flamethrower lol. 

And "still won't be happy" nails it... Me, I'm always pleased when I look over my dailies and see that moderate but steady flow of votes-of-monetary-approval from pax.

I've always been curious about the lux market. Seems like in high-roller tourist markets (Vegas) or big, image-conscious cities (NYC, LA) it would work, but how's the demand in more ordinary markets?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Recoup said:


> No Lyft here. But thanks for holstering the flamethrower lol.
> 
> And "still won't be happy" nails it... Me, I'm always pleased when I look over my dailies and see that moderate but steady flow of votes-of-monetary-approval from pax.
> 
> I've always been curious about the lux market. Seems like in high-roller tourist markets (Vegas) or big, image-conscious cities (NYC, LA) it would work, but how's the demand in more ordinary markets?


We certainly have high roller tourists and residents down here lol

It is certainly a lot slower pace than driving for X or LYFT, but the benefit is you work less and earn more. I still do X when it surges, but I live in a great area, my place isn't good, but in a great area, so I work out of my house a lot. It isn't for everyone but I am making a very comfortable living so far but I only have been full time during the season, and was a part time X driver before. This summer is the true test, as if I can make it through this summer paying bills, I will consider doing this for at least another season and will upgrade to LUXSUV as I do lose business sometimes as my car is not big enough sometimes.

I wouldn't recommend anyone to do this full time on X, but I do think it is possible to do it full time on lux or select. You can pick up a nice used lux car or lux suv for under $25,000 and you don't need to spend a lot of money on one


----------



## UberPirateIPO (May 3, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> The culture was created. Tip the guy who washes your car, tip your waitress when you go out for dinner, tip your bartender after when you've gone out and had too many drinks, BUT DONT tip your driver who got you home safely without a DUI.
> 
> UBER can put in tipping all it wants. Anyone who knows of a little thing called LYFT, knows it won't create much difference.
> 
> ...


We only thing worse than Uber, is Uber users.....


----------



## UberPirateIPO (May 3, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> The culture was created. Tip the guy who washes your car, tip your waitress when you go out for dinner, tip your bartender after when you've gone out and had too many drinks, BUT DONT tip your driver who got you home safely without a DUI.
> 
> UBER can put in tipping all it wants. Anyone who knows of a little thing called LYFT, knows it won't create much difference.
> 
> ...


**** Uber billionaires...

YouTube :. Scott Kuechenmeister

Revolution!


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> The culture was created. Tip the guy who washes your car, tip your waitress when you go out for dinner, tip your bartender after when you've gone out and had too many drinks, BUT DONT tip your driver who got you home safely without a DUI.
> 
> UBER can put in tipping all it wants. Anyone who knows of a little thing called LYFT, knows it won't create much difference.
> 
> ...


I think if Uber added a tip function, I would make less. On Lyft, I make a few dollars here and there. I make about $70 a week with Uber - sometimes more. Yesterday I got 2 $20's, a $10 and several $1's. I listen to their phone conversations. If they mention they feel bad, after they hang up I offer to find a drug store. If I pick up a airport ride, I ask them if they need to stop somewhere. I never offer water or anything else. I am not a convenience store. Last night I asked my airport ride if they would like for me to wait while they put the luggage in the room and drop them off somewhere. They tipped a 20. I always act a bit surprised (which I am) and VERY appreciative.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't think it will make much difference. The tightasses that claim they don't tip because they don't carry cash will find another excuse not to tip.

If Uber ever does do in app tipping what will really suck is rating the passengers since you don't know if they tipped or not (unless they tip in cash which I do in Lyft since the driver wont get taxed on it and in the rare cases where I don't have a cash tip I make sure to tell the driver I tipped them XXX on the app). There have been a few passengers that have been really loud and obnoxious that I would have given 3 ratings to but rated them five since they tipped. With in app tipping I'll have no clue if they tipped me or not and I sure as hell don't want to rate them a three if they tipped me but don't want to rate them a five if they stiffed me.

I always look at ratings before picking someone up. I figure if they are low rated they aren't going to tip and I am not driving more than a few blocks out of my way. I'm scared of a bunch of passengers that don't tip and normally getting four stars will now get five because the driver won't know if they tipped or not.

And in-app tips will be included on the 1099 and if you are in a higher tax bracket and/or live in a place with high state and city taxes like me you'll pay a lot of that in taxes anyway.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I don't think it will make that much difference at all if there is an in app tipping function. Cash tips are taxable just as in app tips are, so no difference other than some dishonest people who feel they should not pay their fair share may get less take home money with in app tips as they can no longer screw over the rest of society with their cheapness.


----------

